# IBM muestra transistor de grafeno a 100Ghz



## Ratmayor (Oct 14, 2010)

IBM ha estado desarrollado transistores RF en un wafle de 2”, los que pueden funcionar a temperatura normal a una velocidad de 100 GHz, esto es dos veces más rápido que los 40 GHz que puede llegar a ofrecer un transistor de silicio pero quién sabe a que temperaturas.

El paper de IBM será publicado en detalle en la revista Science, donde explican como alcanzar altísimas frecuencias gracias al Grafeno (derivado del grafito), el que esta compuesto por átomos de carbono densamente empaquetado en una forma plana que se asemeja a un panel de abejas.

Este último experimento de IBM pretende revolucionar la industria de la electronica y que el uso de transistores de carbono se masifique en un futuro no muy lejano. La próxima meta que tiene el gigante azul es aumentar más la velocidad de los transistores de grafeno, esperando alcanzar 1000 GHz o 1 THz.




Uno de los grades objetivos de la electrónica actual es lograr disminuir el tamaño de los componentes para así entregar más poder y mejor rendimiento térmico. Sin embargo, esto tiene un límite, el cual lo generan los materiales mismos y por ello es actualmente un punto que los investigadores están intentando solucionar, tal y como se los contaremos a continuación.Usando el material más "delgado" en el mundo, llamado *Graphene*, el cual podría traducirse como *Grafeno*, investigadores de la _Universidad__ de Manchester_ han creado el transistor más pequeño del mundo. De acuerdo al Profesor _Andre Geim_ y al Doctor _Kostya Novoselov_ de la _Escuela__ de Física_ _y Astronomía_ de la _Universidad__ de Manchester_, los nuevos transistores sólo son del espesor de un átomo y del ancho de 50 átomos. Este desarrollo abre las puertas para crear _chips_ de _Computadores_ muy rápidos con tamaños no posibles para transistores de _Silicio_ estándares.De acuerdo al _Roadmap_ de la _Industria__ de Semiconductores_, la miniaturización de la electrónica enfrentará su más grande desafío en los próximos 20 años y esto se debe al hecho que la tecnología basada en el _Silicio _empezará a llegar a su tamaño mínimo límite.El *Grafeno*, una forma de _Carbono_ que sólo tiene el espesor de un átomo, puede ser una sólida alternativa para achicar más aún la electrónica cuando la que se basa en la tecnología del _Silicio_ llegue a su límite.[/SIZE]Sin embargo, todo lo expresado en los párrafos anteriores no es del todo nuevo. En efecto, los transistores de *Grafeno* fueron originalmente creados hace dos años atrás, pero en ese tiempo poseían muchas "_fugas_" lo cual significa que la corriente no podía llevarse a cero en ellos. Esta cualidad de "_fuga_", propia de los transistores, efectivamente limita sus usos y los vuelve inservibles para ser usados en _chips_ de _Computadores_ y circuitos electrónicos. Pero con el paso de los dos últimos años, el equipo de investigación de la _Universidad__ de Manchester_ fue capaz de vencer ese problema y han creado transistores de *Grafeno* estables y funcionales.Los transistores de *Grafeno* permanecen estables y "conductores" incluso cuando poseen sólo unos pocos _nanómetros_ de ancho. Esto contrasta con todos los otros materiales conocidos, incluyendo los transistores de _Silicio,_ los cuales se "_oxidan, descomponen y se vuelven inestables a tamaños diez veces más grandes_". Esta corresponde a la barrera que actualmente la tecnología basada en el _Silicio_ está llegando y lo más probable es que pueda significar su caída.
_"Un transistor de Grafeno"_​ 
Según el Profesor _Geim_, 
_"Hemos hecho componentes de sólo unos pocos nanómetros de ancho y no descartamos la posibilidad de confinar el Grafeno mucho más aún – incluso a un solo anillo de átomos de carbono."_
El *Grafeno* proporciona una sólida alternativa al _Silicio_ y de acuerdo a _Geim_ puede incluso conducir a mayores reducciones en tamaño. El _Profesor_ espera que los circuitos electrónicos futuros puedan ser obtenidos de una sola "_hoja de Grafeno_".El Doctor _Leonid Ponomarenko_, el cual lidera la investigación de la _Universidad__ de Manchester_, se encuentra optimista en relación al futuro de la tecnología, 
_"El siguiente paso lógico son circuitos reales de solo nanómetros de tamaño y aquí es donde el Grafeno puede tener un rol protagónico ya que permanece estable, a diferencia del Silicio u otros materiales, incluso a esas dimensiones."_
El Profesor _Geim_ va mucho más allá. El cree que el *Grafeno *es el único sucesor viable del _Silicio_ luego que esta tecnología dominante llegue a su límite. Pese a este promisorio futuro, los circuitos basados en el *Grafeno* no estarán listos antes del año 2025.
Fuentes:​

http://www.chw.net/2010/02/ibm-muestra-transistor-de-grafeno-a-100ghz/
IBM developed a 100-Ghz Graphene RF Transistor, now works on 1-Thz ones ​
http://www.madboxpc.com/contenido.php?id=4285​


----------



## lubeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Me gustaria llegar a tener un pc con esa tecnologia!!...

buen dato!


----------



## NOMIS (Oct 14, 2010)

Aportazo gracias. 
Quien sabe depronto sea el comienzo no solo de otra era en la electrónica que tiene que ver en casoi todo el mundo si no que se investiguen las propiedades de otros elementos que permitan que el avance se dé mas rápido.


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 14, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Me gustaria llegar a tener un pc con esa tecnologia!!...!




Ami me gustaria trabajar con estos transistores


----------



## GomezF (Oct 14, 2010)

¡¡¡¿¿¿1 THz???!!!
OMFG!!!!
Que gran cantidad de posibilidades da eso, ¿no? jeje, sin palabras.
Creo que está por empezar una nueva era, ¿no será eso lo que profetizaron lo mayas para el 2012?


----------



## salenss (Oct 14, 2010)

Bueno, a despedirnos de los transistores de silicio, !!!ahhhh que buenos momentos pase contigo transistor!!!, jajajaja
Lo malo de un transitor de grafeno ahora podremos verlo solo en fotografias o con un microscopio jejeje


----------



## Nepper (Oct 14, 2010)

Te felicito, muy buen informe, muy buena info...
Ya de por si se sabía que el silicio tenía un tamaño mínimo... por eso agregaron nucleos en ves de achicar los que ya tenian XD

Vovemos al carbon como recurso estratégico...


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

Por cierto, los investigadores de dicho elemento han sido Nóbel de Física 2010, al cual llegaron, experimentalmente, exfoliando una capa de grafito de la mina de un lápiz con un trozo de celo de oficina. Luego ya lo desarrollaron correctamente. También se han dedicado a la levitación con ranas.

Josefe17


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 15, 2010)

La verdad me parece un gran salto en la tecnología, la verdad no puedo imaginarme lo que sería un procesador a 1Thz 



Josefe17 dijo:


> También se han dedicado a la levitación con ranas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

Eso me dijeron en clase de física, exactamente levitación con ranas a base de que les cayesen rayos de tormenta encima.


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

Eh visto levitar ranas en el discovery, lo hacían con super imán o algo así (la cosa es que generaba un tremendo campo magnético) y con eso las hacían flotar, pero no más que unos cuantos cm.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Estan bromeando o es en serio???

ya me imagino no!!!  Croac copperfield


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

Jajaja. No, mi último comentario fue en serio.

Ahora bien lo demás no corre por mi cuenta. No sé que sentido tiene hacer levitar una rana para que le caiga un rayo.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

> No sé que sentido tiene hacer levitar una rana para que le caiga un rayo.


ancas de ranas en su rayo!!!!
no lo pude evitar


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ancas de ranas en su rayo!!!!
> no lo pude evitar



No problem 

El lado oscuro te tienta...

JAJAJA


----------



## ciri (Oct 15, 2010)

por curiosidad... vieron los flash que se mandan con el grafeno??

graphene...  youtube

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=grafeno&aq=f

son idea que ya se manejas hace un par de años.. ahora resurgió un poco, pero los que tenemos la suerte de manejar tecnología de punta hace un tiempo que nos está volando la cabeza esas ideas...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

Este es el futuro, creo yo. Aunque debería esperar un poco más antes de hacer esta afirmación


----------

